# Буква д курсивом



## I Am Herenow

Почему буква _д_ курсивом похожа больше на английскую букву d чем на английскую букву g во многих шрифтах? Мне казалось, что маленькое д пишется как _g_ ручным почерком.


----------



## ahvalj

I Am Herenow said:


> Почему буква _д_ курсивом похожа больше на английскую букву d чем на английскую букву g во многих шрифтах? Мне казалось, что маленькое д пишется как _g_ ручным почерком.


Причин объяснить не могу, но по моему опыту 'g' используется только в младших классах школы, а затем все или почти все переходят на '∂'.


----------



## gvozd

ahvalj said:


> Причин объяснить не могу, но по моему опыту 'g' используется только в младших классах школы, а затем все или почти все переходят на '∂'.



Спорное утверждение. Могу даже заявить, что ни у кого не помню "д" курсивом ни в школе, ни в институте.


----------



## ahvalj

gvozd said:


> Спорное утверждение. Могу даже заявить, что ни у кого не помню "д" курсивом ни в школе, ни в институте.


Значит, мы получали образование в разных кишлаках.


----------



## ahvalj

Уточнение: из семи сотрудников моей лаборатории, от которых удалось добыть образцы почерка, все семь пишут рукописное «д» как 'g', и только я один как '∂'. Возможно, это была особенность моего класса или школы в те годы, когда я учился. Насколько я помню, '∂' мне тогда казалось более взрослым.


----------



## Syline

gvozd said:


> Спорное утверждение. Могу даже заявить, что ни у кого не помню "д" курсивом ни в школе, ни в институте.


То же самое. Не видела, чтобы кто-то вручную писал курсивную д.


----------



## I Am Herenow

gvozd said:


> Спорное утверждение. Могу даже заявить, что ни у кого не помню "д" курсивом ни в школе, ни в институте.





Syline said:


> То же самое. Не видела, чтобы кто-то вручную писал курсивную д.



Боюсь, несовсем понял: вы не видели d или g?


----------



## Syline

Я не видела (и gvozd тоже), чтобы *д* ручным почерком писали, как английскую *d*. Я сама всегда пишу, как английскую *g*.


----------



## Syline

Я спросила у подруги только что. Она говорит, что использует *∂*, например, когда пишет поздравления на открытках. В обычных случаях использует *g*.


----------



## gvozd

А с чего вообще речь пошла о почерке? Топикстартер спрашивает о шрифте, о _курсиве._


----------



## morzh

Я пишу "g"


----------



## Moro12

Some Russian cursive letters may have variations depending on one's personal preferences.
The traditional school manner of writing *д* is similar to _*g*_. But some people prefer using *д* due to some reasons. It can be a source of confusion for non-native speakers.
As for me, I always follow the traditional school manner.
Some Russian cursive fonts also use *д.

*Letters sometimes appear with different faces, but they are still recognized as the same letter by readers.
Compare with English *A a a.*


----------



## morzh

It doesn't have to be a source of confusion.
People learning languages should also learn lettering.

To me the only hard part is handwritten lettering as people tend to invent some abridged letters that sometimes don't have anything to do with the real ones.

One such case is American handwritten number "2". Very popular. I'd never guess it was 2, before I was told.


----------



## Moro12

I've never heard about that handwritten 2 although I used to communicate with Americans a lot. Quite intrigued!
Could you provide some picture of how it looks?


----------



## morzh

Moro12 said:


> I've never heard about that handwritten 2 although I used to communicate with Americans a lot. Quite intrigued!
> Could you provide some picture of how it looks?



No, but imagine Greek "gamma" - close enough.


----------



## Maroseika

I Am Herenow said:


> Почему буква _д_ курсивом похожа больше на английскую букву d чем на английскую букву g во многих шрифтах? Мне казалось, что маленькое д пишется как _g_ ручным почерком.


Видимо, такая форма курсивного д пришла из русского рукописного письма, где эта буква сыздавна имеет две равноправные формы.


----------



## morzh

One can make a case that it is closer to Greek "delta".
But then the Greek cursive "delta" is almost exactly the same as Russian "б". (not the one here - one has to look for it)


----------



## SuprunP

"Ма*д*ам, я Вами *g*авно очарован!" 

This is how I've written this one particular sentence recently. I've noticed that I use both and, although I'm not quite sure, I strongly suspect that this 'duality' may be due to the habit I've developed over the years since I first began mixing these two during my school years.

(I'm not into thoroughly analyzing my handwriting so as to be able to pinpoint the pattern of using *д *and *g*, if there is any, but if someone wants to conduct research on it...


----------



## morzh

SuprunP said:


> "Ма*д*ам, я Вами *g*авно очарован!"
> 
> This is how I've written this one particular sentence recently. I've noticed that I use both and, although I'm not quite sure, I strongly suspect that this 'duality' may be due to the habit I've developed over the years since I first began mixing these two during my school years.
> 
> (I'm not into thoroughly analyzing my handwriting so as to be able to pinpoint the pattern of using *д *and *g*, if there is any, but if someone wants to conduct research on it...



I can only tell you, that having to mostly use Latin alphabet for many-many years makes me subconsciously see "g" (when used in typing, of course, not in handwriting) as the Latin "g". Especially if I see "*д*" nearby (the brain then becomes sure that "*g*" is not "*д*").

Now guess how I read "*g*авно".


----------



## Explorer41

Not only you... But I presume, in hand-writing it does not look so bad.


----------



## SuprunP

The way you read it actually made my day  (or, to be more precise, my night).


----------



## morzh

It's Freudian.


----------



## I Am Herenow

Hi again. I suppose my real question was, why did the inventors of Times New Roman, Arial _etc_. all adopt either a _д_ or a slanty _д_, but no-one (that I can tell) go for a _g_?


----------



## ahvalj

I Am Herenow said:


> Hi again. I suppose my real question was, why did the inventors of Times New Roman, Arial _etc_. all adopt either a _д_ or a slanty _д_, but no-one (that I can tell) go for a _g_?


As I had written in the beginning, my reasons for switching to "∂" at school times were its more elegant look. I still think that the Latin "Gg" is one of the oddest letters in the alphabet (historically, it was modified from "c" somewhere in the 3rd century BC), and so is its italic form. Probably, the reasons of the Cyrillic font designers were somewhere close, though as a rule these people have done a pretty bad job designing the Cyrillic correspondences. Times New Roman, Arial and Courier New are particularly ugly in their Cyrillic variants.


----------

